# Skyline Drive closure (Davis County)



## reece_mess16 (Jun 18, 2017)

When does it usually close? I'm headed in for Thanksgiving next week and would like to take some family hunting with me on the extended and was hoping it was still a viable option for a road trip to see some deer. Thanks for your help as always guys! 2017 has been a great season and you have all helped!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought I saw a post that they were already closed.
But if not the general FS closure date is November 15th to protect the resources.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

It's closed already. Has been for a couple weeks. I was up there two weekends ago on the bountiful side, and checked the farmington gate on the way home.


----------



## reece_mess16 (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks guys! Just means I'll have to walk a little further... hows the snow?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Can you still go up Ward Canyon.
I've never been to either canyon.
Please someone teach me if it is closed how do all the snowmobiles get up there?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

Farmington


----------

